# Thinking about renting a boom lift to tackle this 50' dead eucalyptus



## Tree94 (May 26, 2017)

Got this dying eucalyptus tree about 50' to bid on removing . 
Tips are too small in diameter and dead to trust my weight on them.
Thinking about renting a boom lift (I don't own one) to just nip it down . 
Never done this though so curious on input. 
Thanks

Good at climbing and removing , just haven't worked from a lift in the past.


----------



## Jim Timber (May 26, 2017)

I suck at climbing (no appreciable experience yet), but I rented a boom lift to do a dangerous tree right next to my house and enjoyed the process.

I didn't have a choice on where to park the lift, so I just worked the tree towards the trunk keeping everything small enough to not pose a problem to the lift if it swung, bounced, or rolled. Once it was a clean spar, I chunked it down as if I were climbing it. If I hadn't been using my 2166 the whole time, it would've been fun. Since I was, my arms were tired from holding that thing above and out over the rails of the basket. Still ended up a pleasant experience and I'd do it the same way again (with a lighter saw).


----------



## ropensaddle (May 27, 2017)

Sure, rent it just make sure they give you fall protection or you obtain it. The limbs can be cut with a handsaw to prevent one handing a top handle. If they can be bombed you can fast cut them or snap cut etc. just be sure they don't hit you or the lift. If larger limbs, rope them out same as climbing but picture where the swing will take the limb and make sure the lift is not in that swing path!


----------



## no tree to big (May 27, 2017)

Be warned some of those lifts do not take impact very well at all! Do whatever you can to not hit it with a limb. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (May 30, 2017)

When you rent it, make sure to pay the extra for insurance.


----------



## Jim Timber (May 30, 2017)

Zale said:


> When you rent it, make sure to pay the extra for insurance.



The place I rented from didn't offer it. They probably figure if you're out of pocket or on your own policy, you'll be more careful with their lift.


----------



## rayjay257 (May 31, 2017)

For the past 20 years I've watched the power company clear branches along my 250' driveway about every other year. They of course are using a bucket truck but the idea is the same. I don't think I've ever seen them use a conventional saw. They always use a hydrostatic pole saw. It saves a lot of time since you can make multiple cuts at each bucket position plus you are able to be farther away from the cut and be less likely to get hit by a limb doing something unexpected.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2017)

rayjay257 said:


> For the past 20 years I've watched the power company clear branches along my 250' driveway about every other year. They of course are using a bucket truck but the idea is the same. I don't think I've ever seen them use a conventional saw. They always use a hydrostatic pole saw. It saves a lot of time since you can make multiple cuts at each bucket position plus you are able to be farther away from the cut and be less likely to get hit by a limb doing something unexpected.


Hydraulic pole saw is insulated to 100kv with less than 5 micro amps leakage. I used them 25 years lol but the insulation is the big deal.


----------



## rayjay257 (May 31, 2017)

That explains a lot !!


----------



## bikemike (May 31, 2017)

We like pics


----------

